# Flamingo 7/3 Gulf Tarpon



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nothing like that area at dawn - all summer long.....


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice Jan. Good job on the fight. Two shots at the same pod is very good.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, we tried to go for three but lost the pod. We spent about 30 minutes searching for them. What we ended up finding though was a large free floating tree stump about a mile off shore that help a small school of triple tails. So we picked up a couple of them. It was very cool. Storm pushed us from returning back through the back country so we ran to lake Ingram and around to the Florida Bay side. Haven't run around the tip in quite a while.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

There are a lot of tree trunks in unusual places here on the Texas coast as well with the river floods here. I am sure the trees will be distributed over the Gulf of Mexico the next few years.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to see your back on the water Capt.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Glad to see your back on the water Capt.


great video thanks


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> There are a lot of tree trunks in unusual places here on the Texas coast as well with the river floods here. I am sure the trees will be distributed over the Gulf of Mexico the next few years.


There's no shortage of tree stumps in the water there!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> There's no shortage of tree stumps in the water there!


For sure on the shoreline tree stumps Ted. What I mean is lots of free floating stumps and logs drifting around in the gulf from gulf coast floods. Never pass one up in the gulf or a deep bay. Fish havens.


----------

